# Kayak storage question



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

im picking up a Kayak today but our garage has absolutely no space for storage. its a 14 foot yak and i was wondering if it would be ok if it was stored outside. it would be wrapped with a waterproof tarp so the rain/snow wouldn't get to it but would it be ok with the cold? its plastic, not wood.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Probably the most critical thing is to keep it out of the sun. UV will discolor it and make it brittle over time, so if you're tarp is opaque, you should be fine. I don't think the cold is much of a concern, except that when it is cold, it'll be more brittle.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

store it bottom up.if u store it on its bottom the bottom of the boat will oil can. But it's okay to store outside.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ok thanks guys! it will be covered with an opaque tarp as well as stored under our deck in the back yard so the sun wont get to it.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

If keeping outside put in coolest spot that has no direct sunlight if possible....
Like fishingful says, store bottom side up...the heat will cause it to lose its shape when weight of kayak rests on the bottom


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you looked at a pulley system for hanging it in the garage?
I use one for my canoe.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Two eye bolts screwed into the trusses in you garage would let you hang it in there if you have the room. Much better than storing it outside if possible...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

its eventually going to go into the garage but until i can make the space, its going to have to be outdoors.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

what kind did ya get?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> what kind did ya get?


I got a 2012 14 foot Jackson Cuda. i bought it from Great Miami Outfitters. it was used so i got it for $400 under the new price but the great thing is that it was bought by them to use as a rental and it was only taken out 3 times, two of which was by the owner haha. i used the money i saved to buy a nice roof rack transportation system and probably a GoPro (the Kayak already has several GoPro mounts). i'm just completely blown away at how much this Yak is tailored for fishing. when i first started shopping for a yak i had absolutely no intention of buying a sit on top but this yak completely changed my mind. im also extremely grateful for living so close to great miami outfitters. they knew their stuff and did not employ pressure to buy(i hate that). anyway, once i get it home ill try and post some pics!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Heres how I store my 2 yaks. 2 large wrought iron plant hangers covered with pipe insulation.







.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Have you looked at a pulley system for hanging it in the garage?
> I use one for my canoe.


Yep! Open garage ceiling space, pulleys, Eye screws, paracord, that's the ticket.--Tim


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Future Beach Trophy 144 that weighs 61 lbs. and I've been hanging it from the ceiling from day one...it's the way to go, but I need to install a simple pulley system.

Today's the day! After reading a few of these posts and watching several YouTube videos, I'm going to Lowes to get the pulleys I need. No more step stools and wrestling with the yak. It's going to be smooth sailing from now on. 

This is the same kayak that I own and this pulley system would work for me. 





Bowhunter57


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> I got a 2012 14 foot Jackson Cuda. i bought it from Great Miami Outfitters. it was used so i got it for $400 under the new price but the great thing is that it was bought by them to use as a rental and it was only taken out 3 times, two of which was by the owner haha. i used the money i saved to buy a nice roof rack transportation system and probably a GoPro (the Kayak already has several GoPro mounts). i'm just completely blown away at how much this Yak is tailored for fishing. when i first started shopping for a yak i had absolutely no intention of buying a sit on top but this yak completely changed my mind. im also extremely grateful for living so close to great miami outfitters. they knew their stuff and did not employ pressure to buy(i hate that). anyway, once i get it home ill try and post some pics!


...nice! especially for the price!! i like those yaks a lot...


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

the walls in the garage are completely covered with chairs, ladders, bikes, and all that jazz. there is one spot on the roof where i MIGHT be able to install a pulley system but im not sure that 14 feet long...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> the walls in the garage are completely covered with chairs, ladders, bikes, and all that jazz. there is one spot on the roof where i MIGHT be able to install a pulley system but im not sure that 14 feet long...


IG...just an FYI bud...Im insanely jealous that you got that yak for that price!! Congrats!! Look "em up online if ya get a chance...those yaks go for over $1000. Im glad to see that you got that kinda deal...enjoy!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

IGbullshark said:


> the walls in the garage are completely covered with chairs, ladders, bikes, and all that jazz. there is one spot on the roof where i MIGHT be able to install a pulley system but im not sure that 14 feet long...


Hang the kayak from the wall and put all that other crap outside. You need to get your priorities straight. lol


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

I put together my own pulley system but then I added a couple of hooks and ratchet cargo straps to help secure to the ceiling. Then I use the straps to help secure the yak in the bed of my truck.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I made my own canoe lift system for my ceiling using pulleys,plastic coated steel cable,eye bolts/U-bolts,and boat trailer winch. Hardest part was the double pulley but you can get 2 of the thin pulleys,pull out the smaller 1/4" pin and get a longer pin that'll go through both pulleys. You'll need at least 3 of those single pulleys altogether. I added a 4th pulley (heavy duty) on the side wall that brings the steel cable down to the winch. 

I use a couple lite duty ratchet straps as safeties.

Here's the pulleys:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_348597-273-...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I considered the hoist but thought it would be a bigger pain in the butt to hoist that thing up and down every time I wanted to use it. Its much easier for me to just grab my Yak off the the wall and go.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have very little wall space so the ceiling has a lot of stuff on it like my rod holders,ladders,and canoe. A 9' ceiling helps.

Here's pic of the front,winch line to the left:









#2 is the double pulley. Because I doubled up 2 single pulleys,I had to use a long square bracket and braced it around the truss and it got it closer to the ceiling:









#3 is the stern-single pulley:









#4 is the winch. May not need it on a yak but it is easier with the 85# canoe and sorry about the fuzziness of the pic:










It may total the same price of one of those lifts sold at cabelas/bps,but mine is heavy duty.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

It may total the same price of one of those lifts sold at cabelas/bps,but mine is heavy duty.[/QUOTE]

..AGREED! it's more fun and better built when you do it yourself!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

To add a quick question for all u knowledgeables..i just got one myself.. I can fit in a garage put prefer to not leave it sprawled across the floor..so was thinking about getting some hard foam to cover the tip and prop it up in the corner on one end.. Will this damage it?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

saugmon,
It looks like both ends of your canoe gets lifted at the same time, which would keep it level.  I like it, but don't have a place to mount a winch.

My kayak only weighs 62 lbs. After seeing your pulley set up, I'm thinking of redoing mine. I'd have to raise one end, tie it off and then raise the other end...not a problem for me and would resolve the issue that I currently have with both ends not going up at the same time. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

saugmon,
I noticed that you're from Bellefontaine. I used to live there, in the Lamplight Court appts. at the end of S.Detoit St.
I have purchased several Hondas from Bowden Motors and fish several farm ponds around that area with my kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i will definitely need to figure something out. problem is, its my parents garage and they aren't really keen on me storing a kayak on the wall/ceiling of the garage.


----------



## Lak (Dec 27, 2012)

I basically agree with the above posts however if you need to keep your kayak outside I would cover it with a water proof tarp, try to keep it out of the direct sun and try to set it on it's side with the cockpit angled down. I think there would be better structural support. I realize this is a "moot" issue however several manufactures have suggested that to me.
I've been associated with kayak instruction since 1989.


----------

